# went to the Zoo



## NIKE

today i had an appointment with the Zoo foreman at the Winnipeg Zoo. i brought them 29 rbp fry. they were quite pleased with the lil buggers







they are in a holding tank 200 gal they must love that







then the lucky lil peckers are going into a 900gal display tank







you should see this set-up i am so fricken excited for the p's they are totally going to love it







i went on a tour with a zoo keeper and took a pic of the tank it's not that great but trust me i will be going there regularly to watch them grow and check them out so lots of pics to come later........................


----------



## NIKE




----------



## thomisdead

damn, that's nicer than the house I grew up in. :smile:

are they gonna let you go look at them for free?


----------



## NIKE

they said to call them when ever i want to see them but i don't care i will pay the $3.75 to see them









here is another pic of them in the 200gal nothin great


----------



## thomisdead

it only costs $3.75 to get into the zoo? WOW!


----------



## NIKE

thomisdead said:


> it only costs $3.75 to get into the zoo? WOW!


 last year it was free







but they blew their budget when they got panda bears


----------



## Death in #'s

congrats hope they have acurate signs to educate people the right way

the piranha-fury way


----------



## caribes?

why dont you ask them for a free pass just to watch the fish you donated? Thats pretty cool...way to go.


----------



## thePACK

damn thats a very nice set-up there going into..sweet when they grow up in a few months..you can go back and say "see those reds" i raised them..


----------



## RhomZilla

Nice of you to donate your Ps. Looks like they will have a good place growing up. Plus you'll have the right to say that they were yours.


----------



## mantis

great job nike!


----------



## DiXoN

nice one nike you should be really proud
dixon


----------



## EMJAY

holy crap. that looks huge. they will be moer than happy in there.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Thats tight! You can go back when they are huge and tell all the people that you raised those.


----------



## Judazzz

Good to see you found a nice home for your home-raised offspring (that's a great-looking holding tank: wish my own tank looked like that...)

Great job, Nike


----------



## jimbo

good job, if I'm ever around that area, I'll definitely stop in to see them.


----------



## GARGOYLE

amazing tank. Your a good man donating them.


----------



## mtx1

thats awesome keep us updated with pics!


----------



## NIKE

i just called the zoo foreman last week and asked when he would be puttin them in the tank. he told me that they were still to small that they have a very powerful filter system, that they must beef them up a bit more or they would be sucked right in.

but i shall get some pics as soon as they go in.......


----------



## NIKE

ok i got a phone call on sat from the zoo foreman and he said the fry were going in the exibit on monday







they asked me very kindly if i wanted to be there to watch, but i said that i would wait till 2-3 days went by and come and take some pics. and here they are. they are not the best quality yet as i have to figure out the lighting in that cave like set up at the zoo. hope you like these pics


----------



## NIKE




----------



## fishofury

Wow. That's awesome. You're a good man NIKE


----------



## NIKE




----------



## NIKE




----------



## tecknik

Wow, they sure have grown!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Wow they got big fast! Nice looking babies there! You a proud godfather?


----------



## caribes?

can you estimate their size nike?


----------



## mantis

wow

gonna be some happy P's


----------



## NIKE

caribes? said:


> can you estimate their size nike?


i personaly thought they would have been bigger as they were put in a 200 gal holding tank as soon as i took them there. what i had noticed was they looked mostly the same size. i still have some of that same batch here at my place in the 77gal and it seems that mine would be a bit bigger, maybe because of the diets they are on. but that tank is 950gal tank so fish in there will look small and that is .500 inch thick glass. they looked probably about 2"- 2.5" long they were constantly moving shoaling together, they have some plecos in there and a couple other fish looked kinda like pacus maybe don't no yet but i will find out. i will be doing regular trips taking pics and also small vids!! i have one of them already in the 950gal


----------



## tweaked

Nike ... really cool pics man. I'm sure that they'll start to grow pretty fast being in that 900+ tank. Do you know what they are feeding them? That might explain the slower growth compared to the ones you have at home.

BTW ... how many P's were donated? That's gonna be an massive shoal in a few months


----------



## NIKE

tweaked said:


> Nike ... really cool pics man. I'm sure that they'll start to grow pretty fast being in that 900+ tank. Do you know what they are feeding them? That might explain the slower growth compared to the ones you have at home.
> 
> BTW ... how many P's were donated? That's gonna be an massive shoal in a few months


i am not sure exactly what they are feeding them, when i went there i didn't see the zoo foreman he was not around, but i will run into him soon hopefully and will ask, and find out all about that set-up and other fish in the tank so we all can see how they all grow together.







i think i donated 29 fry if not more i had just cleaned out what was in a ten gal tank and took that to the zoo


----------



## BoSox65

That's great NIKE, I did the same thing with Steinhart Aquarium in San Francisco. I got the tour and watched my fish grow up. Keep us posted and lets see more pics as time goes on. They are lucky you were so generous and now the public can enjoy your fish. COOL


----------



## plonker_from_mars

thats wicked dude, bet you'll be pleased to see them fully grown in that huge tank


----------



## boxer

NIKE said:


> today i had an appointment with the Zoo foreman at the Winnipeg Zoo. i brought them 29 rbp fry.










29
______________________________
find out feeding hour and record that


----------



## crazyklown89

boxer whos that girl in your avatar?? she has just about the hottest ass ive ever seen!!!!

as for you nike thats awesome man....but i woulda sold the fry at 3.75 each so youd be able to go 29 times to see your fish for free


----------



## thePACK

damn ..congrads nike on your baby p's...looks very good..


----------



## str8up

What an opportunity....Good for you Nike...hope it turns out all [email protected]@!!!
Keep us informed with pics and stuff!!!!! 
Later Str8


----------



## bkay1




----------



## NIKE

more updated rbp juvenile fry pics







they are growing very well and lookin healthy...:nod:


----------



## Black-Phoenix

thats awsome man...ushually zoos turn animals away due to lack of interest or space....how did you get the deal to go down anyway?


----------



## NIKE

the deal was very simple, i had contacted the zoo foreman and asked him if they were interested in having rbp fry and he was all over the idea. they already had four rbp's there but were very large and dark in color, so he jumped at the chance to have some small fry, that the people in the community can watch grow as well as the ZOO keepers etc. instead of dropping off the usual monster fish that nobody want anymore.


----------



## boxer

looking good, do you know if any deaths occurred?


----------



## NIKE

i believe they are down a couple.....


----------



## tweaked

Nike ... they are look good


----------



## BUBBA

Congrds.
Keep us Posted


----------



## mattmatt123

nice man your lil babys have gotten so big keep the pics coming please


----------



## camotekid

i hope they'll have more rbp food than pandas. Or they can make the panda as food in the fast arriving future.

More power to you and your Zoolanders.


----------



## 1waypiranha

wow man...that is truly and amazing thing u did with them..i give u massive props..just keep us posted!!!


----------



## Seany B

Way to go I love the idea and it looks great. I would love to see more pics when they are older


----------



## Blacksheep

I just read this thread....very cool thing for you to do! I would love to do something like that!

Keep us posted on how things go.

Jeffrey


----------



## NIKE

PastorJeff said:


> I just read this thread....very cool thing for you to do! I would love to do something like that!
> 
> Keep us posted on how things go.
> 
> Jeffrey


thanks again :nod: here is a short video of the fry at the Winnipeg Zoo.
and once again thanks to piranha-fury member winkyee for his time on spiffing up this video to make it more entertaining.








video


----------



## thePACK

wowser...that is so sweet nike..*bowdown*


----------



## NipplesTheClown

Wow nike that is great. Those reds have came a long way and they look perfect.


----------



## Bigkrup444

Those Reds look great Nike. Looks like the zoo is taking good care of the fry you donated to them. They have gotten huge compared to the size they were when you gave them to them.. How often do you go and see the babies you breed?


----------



## X-D-X

Damn, think of netting a fish out of that tank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIKE

another update on some pics


----------



## badforthesport




----------



## Winkyee




----------



## dead golfish

Thats awsome man how old were the fry when you gave them up, and be sure to find out what their fed!


----------



## ViBE

AMAZING!

You are the man Nike!


----------



## NIKE

dead golfish said:


> Thats awsome man how old were the fry when you gave them up, and be sure to find out what their fed!


 I believe i brought them ther around the 9 week mark, they are on a high shrimp and b/heart diet at the time from what i have herd and seen. thanks guys


----------



## Death in #'s

dam they are getting big


----------



## Novato

Nice job


----------



## hastatus

Impressive.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

damn they grew fast thats a popular attraction i bet you should ask if you can help educate the public


----------



## phensway

damn they got big fast........


----------



## LakaDazed

if mine ever started to breed i'd definitly do that... i bet those p's are real happy


----------



## SLANTED

That's awesome nike. I would take a trip up north just to check that out.

Keep us updated!!


----------



## Scooby

wow nice those tiny little buggers get a shitload of freedom in those tanks


----------



## Piranha Boy

Woohoo.. what a video!!!!









See how fast that chunk o' beef heart disappeared... jeso, no wonder these fish are held in such high regard.









Way to be Nike


----------



## rUBY84

Next time I'm in Winnipeg I'll have to go check them out! (I didnt even know Winnipeg had a zoo!)


----------



## homebrewed

rUBY84 said:


> Next time I'm in Winnipeg I'll have to go check them out! (I didnt even know Winnipeg had a zoo!)


used to be a good zoo too









looks good. where abouts are they? haven't been to the zoo in a year or so, and just know about the adults in the discovery center (i think), along with that red tail cat named sharky


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

John,

Nice followup pics!


----------



## cooldudectd

If they ever catch Bin Laden, I know the perfect place for him to be put until his trial.









That's awesome man. I wish I had a 900 gallon aquarium. Damn.


----------



## NIKE

homebrewed said:


> rUBY84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I'm in Winnipeg I'll have to go check them out! (I didnt even know Winnipeg had a zoo!)
> 
> 
> 
> used to be a good zoo too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good. where abouts are they? haven't been to the zoo in a year or so, and just know about the adults in the discovery center (i think), along with that red tail cat named sharky
Click to expand...









thanks everybody :nod:

homebrewed actually they are located about a block north in the tropical house, also in there is the new addition the dwarf crocodiles. I think the Zoo is great, they charge admission now but, $3.75 isn't all that bad







here is sharky

















And here is a sign that i have been working on, you will see that it is a remake of the original copy that Frank "hastatus" and Jonas "judazzz" have already compiled together several months back. I couldn't spend enough time in there as those two did such a great job on those factsheets and don't get enough credit IMO on the great work they had compiled with so much informative facts on all the species. Once again







thanks. I had asked them if it was ok to use all their knowledge and share it with my city here in Winnipeg by making a poster for the juvenile fry at the Zoo. I was very happy to get the go ahead from frank and jonas, Xenon, and also had permission to use some members pictures thePACK, Matthias19 and SharkAquarium. thanks everyone







here is the final copy of the poster......


----------



## Winkyee




----------



## homebrewed

I hope they sink that extra $125mil proposal.

but i'll definatly have to check that out


----------



## killarbee

very cool


----------



## vtecbro007

nice sh*t nike


----------



## MR.FREEZ

nice poster work, i like the p-fury add on it

i reconized some of those pictures too


----------



## Xenon

you rule.


----------



## vtecbro007

tru dat


----------



## NIKE

went back to the Zoo for update pics with the new rbp factsheet poster up


----------



## cooldudectd

Those P's are looking nice, man.

Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## Blacksheep

That is a beautiful display! I cannot say enough of how that is going to advance the learning curve for people regarding prianha!

Way to go!

Jeffrey


----------



## phensway

did some of them die................canabalism???


----------



## Judazzz

Awesome, John









That is one fine-looking shoal: very colorful. Great set-up as well - those are some lucky bastards you spawned!
And that info poster is tha shiz


----------



## micus

u rule man , wut an awesome thing u did for the community, for some reason i feel kindof proud to be on the same forum as u

your a very cool guy


----------



## the grinch

This is one thread that may never die. I love to come back and see the picks as they grow. Thanks nike. Wouldnt that be awesome if someone could get their piraya to breed and then donate them like nike did and watch those beast grow. Keep the pics comming nike it is much appreciated


----------



## pirayaboy

dude thats sweet, and that was a great thing you did


----------



## skater_4_lyfe

any new updates to come


----------



## joefromcanada

u say that zoo is in winnipeg? i live in saskatchwan, i might have to take a lil trip over there a check out it! very impressive! keep is updated


----------



## LiLMic

nice fish


----------



## EddC

Can you post some pics when there in the 900 gallon.

Thanks

EddC


----------



## Caseman

Any recent pics.

I bet they are growing super fast in there!


----------



## fishypoo2

Cool! Good work Nike!


----------



## mr.PIMP4969

man dude that is really really cool


----------



## NIKE

sorry for the delay in update pics







but p's slowly changing now. There are some of them that are really taking off. Very well fed and taken care of







they couldn't be in a better place besides the amazon


----------



## NIKE




----------



## Red Eyes

Thanks for the update!







They have certainly grown! How big are they now? (its hard to tell in the pictures)


----------



## EnFuego

Man, that is amazing. I just noticed this thread for the first time. Those are some great pictures you've got there, and that is one awesome set-up. Just think what'll happen when those start breeding.

I went to the zoo where I live the other day (Kansas) and was surprised to see that they had piranhas too. Except they only had 4 red bellies, and the set-up wasn't impressive at all.

Great Job there NIKE


----------



## NIKE

Red Eyes said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have certainly grown! How big are they now? (its hard to tell in the pictures)


 thanks









it is hard for me to say how big they are also with that tank glass thickness, i never owned one that thick so don't know how it effects the size IMO all i know is that there are some growing faster and a couple runts. seem to be filling out more than length typical for reds. i would say ranges from 4-6 inches probably with lots of red color in them. these pics don't do them justice







very heavy with traffic in there on the weekend and hard to get some good pics in, but will get more soon


----------



## ViBE

Man, this is some f*cking bullshit. I've had my fish for like, 5 months now, and they still look like midgets to me. Your little fries were like, dime size the last time i saw them and now they're HUGE~!

Very well done Nike.

:-( Why is this happening to my little fishy?


----------



## bryang

do u know what they feed them?


----------



## NIKE

bryang said:


> do u know what they feed them?


last i herd, they were on a high shrimp and beefheart diet and other small change ups, possible lil rodents :laugh: being a Zoo Who really knows, i am sure they have access to more things than the average lfs and know lots about nutrition and feed them appropriately which shows in their bright red colors l will try and find out more info on diet and post at a later time.......


----------



## LaZy

they are looking super nice grown big


----------



## Judazzz

Damn, your boys look stunning, John









Watching piranha's you raised yourself grow up in a beautiful zoo exhibit - that must be about as good as it gets for a piranha keeper


----------



## NIKE

Judazzz said:


> Damn, your boys look stunning, John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching piranha's you raised yourself grow up in a beautiful zoo exhibit - that must be about as good as it gets for a piranha keeper


Jonas it's an awesome feeling







every time i go there i just sit on a park bench across the room. and watch people walk by and listen to the comments about the reds. I mostly here comments about how mean looking they look, and then the "nasty" tales start to come out about how dangerous they are, and how they will eat you up in minutes







you know what i mean,







but there was one lady that blew me away with her knowledge on piranhas, she started to talk about how they are scavenger hunters and rid the waters from the weak and dying etc. and said she seen a really interesting movie on piranhas, on the discovery channel.....( Nigel ) and she was explaining what she learned from the movie and was just like woooohooo go women








i thought that was so cool







then they overlooked the species information poster and were off. So although there is still lots of people misunderstanding piranhas, there will be a small percentage that will actually stop to read the fact sheet, 1/100







but that one person will be the lucky one and will benefit from the information and hopefully spread the the word, and possible become a member here
















thanks guys/gals


----------



## Pizzo

Damn, what an honour....


----------



## MR.FREEZ

damn there sure have gottin big since the last time i seen the pictures when you

first donated them


----------

